# Stamp texture ceiling....?



## NortheastPainting (Oct 1, 2010)

I am currently bidding a water damage job with a texture ceiling. It appears to have a stamp texture on the ceiling. My first question is does anyone know where to get the stamp and my second question is what is the best way to get the old texture off....Sand it?


----------



## NortheastPainting (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like knock down without troweling over it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Try www.drywalltalk.com and post some pics and a solution should be reached. Also post a pic on this forum.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes pics are good. :thumbsup:


----------

